# Should I get her?



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

I have the opportunity to get this goat. I don't mind the horns. What I would like opinions about is her conformation from what you can see here.

What do you think?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I like her! Do you have udder pictures?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks fine. Rump might be a little short and steep. This isn't really the greatest photo to judge conformation. She's in kind of a weird stance. If she's freshened, an udder photo would be good.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Oh, thank you guys!

I know it's not the greatest picture. But, I didn't get permission to use her photo. It's just someone I contacted because she's working with the same crosses I am.

She's 1st generation Mini Nubian. She was not for sale, but I saw her and asked if she could be.

She is six years old and her breeder writes that she has a wonderful attached udder, her teats are mid sized. Wonderful milk production for a small goat; around 4 lbs.

She sounds perfect for my tiny herd.

Are her pasterns okay? That's the only thing I couldn't really figure. I have no real experience with that.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The pasterns and rear leg angulation are both horrible. She looks pretty nice otherwise, but those pasterns would really turn me off.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I will say, though. She is in desperate need of a good trimming, if her hooves got trimmed I think it'd be WAY better.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I would want to see a better picture of her, she looks like she's not standing naturally in that pic, probably because she's on the stand.
You don't want a doe with weak pasterns, that isn't a trait you want, but see if you can get a better picture. They might not be as bad as they look.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Okay, I'm going to see if she'll give me a picture of her posing properly and maybe an udder picture, too. I'm in the market for a new doe for two reasons; to correct my current problems including bad pasterns, and also to continue with this cross....


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Haven't heard back from her yet. But I have another question: She's a first generation Mini Nubian. But her kids this year are listed as 3rd generation Mini Nubians. Wouldn't they have to be 2nd generation because it is one level up from this doe regardless of what higher generation the other parent is?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What generation is the sire?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes, it should be 2nd generation.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The highest generation the kids could be is 2nd. She might not understand how it's done and think the kids are one above what the highest parent is.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

caprine crazy said:


> What generation is the sire?


I could not find that information. But, as long as he's 1st or higher, I don't think it matters how high of a generation he is... if I understand it right the kids would be 2nd because the lowest parent is 1st.


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She might not understand how it's done and think the kids are one above what the highest parent is.


This is likely the case. But, then that makes me a bit cautious about buying one from her. I am thinking it should be basic knowledge if you are registering them. It would have to be.


----------

